# Ministry in the Rural and Small Town Church



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2016)

Highly recommend taking the time to listen and consider these fine words on the church and rural/small town ministry

http://www.reformedvoice.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=8316129183


----------

